# احول القاهرة ولا اقعد فى حلوان



## talima (14 أغسطس 2007)

انا فى هندسة حلوان ومش عارف ادخل قسم اية وكمان مش عارف هل الشركات تفضل خريجى هندسة حلوان ام لا وكنت عايز احول لجامعة القاهرة بس قلولى ليك 3 اقسام فيها فقط كيمياء وبترول وتعدين وطيران مش عارف احول القاهرة واخل قسم من الاقسام دى ولا افضل فى حلوان ارجو الرد لان الدراسة قربت تبدا ةمش عارف اعمل اية احمد تليمة:15:


----------



## magdy el wakeel (14 أغسطس 2007)

اعذرنى يا اخى ولكن مادام الدين النصيحة اترك القاهرة وحلوان ومصر كلها وانظر حولك يا اخى وانت تدرك مغزى ما اقول.:70:


----------



## talima (14 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على الرد بس انا كدة مستفدتش بحاجة


----------



## yoyoooooo (14 أغسطس 2007)

انا برايىان محدش يقدر يفيدك غيرك انت فى هذا الموضوع بالذات شوف انت عايز ايه وبتحب ايه؟؟؟ لولكن ما تفكرش ان فيه جامعة احسن من جامعة لكن فيه مهندس احسن من مهندس
نصيحة اخوية قوم وصلى استخارة واخلص النية لله وان شاء الله توصل لحل واتمنى انك تبقى تعرفنا لنطمئن يا باشمهندس:32: الوقت بيمر خد بالك


----------



## talima (14 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا يا بشمهندس على الرد الجميل دة


----------



## eng.nana (20 أغسطس 2007)

انا كمان في هندسة حلوان وباردو وجهتني نفس المشكله دي وكان نفسي احول القاهرة حتى انها اقرب ليا بكتير ,وزمايلي قولو ليا ان التحويل للقاهرة ب جيد جدا وصافي فخلاص رضيت بالامر الواقع الحمد لله بس لو كان ليا اني اختار زيك اكيد كونت هعمل اسخاره صليها وان شاء الله ربنا يوفقك ويسهل عليك اختيارك:56:


----------



## eng_sasi (22 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا في هندسه حلوان بس اخر سنه بنصحك تعمل استخاره هي طبعا هندسه القاهره من الناحيه النفسيه حتي احسن من حلوان بس للاسف التلات اقسام دول مش اوي اقسام حلوان احسن بكتير وكا الشركات مافيش حاجه اسمها خريج الجامعه الفلانيه لكن في حاجه اسمها مهندس شاطر ومهندس علي قده والشركات بتختار علي اسس كتير هتفهمها مع الوقت وعلي فكره لو قعدت في حلوان انصحك بقسمين بس اللي تفكر فيهم بور او ميكانيكا وربنا يوفقك


----------



## medo_troubles_14 (23 أغسطس 2007)

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> انا في هندسه حلوان بس اخر سنه بنصحك تعمل استخاره هي طبعا هندسه القاهره من الناحيه النفسيه حتي احسن من حلوان بس للاسف التلات اقسام دول مش اوي اقسام حلوان احسن بكتير وكا الشركات مافيش حاجه اسمها خريج الجامعه الفلانيه لكن في حاجه اسمها مهندس شاطر ومهندس علي قده والشركات بتختار علي اسس كتير هتفهمها مع الوقت وعلي فكره لو قعدت في حلوان انصحك بقسمين بس اللي تفكر فيهم بور او ميكانيكا وربنا يوفقك


 
الباشمهندس ده زى الفل وكلامه صح الصح انا كمان اخر سنه فى حلوان


----------



## hitman1988 (25 أغسطس 2007)

انا في هندسه القاهره وصراحه جامعه القاهره احسن من حلوان فعلا بدليل ان انا ساكن في حلوان وجنب هندسه حلوان كمان بس انا اخترت اروح القاهره لانها احسن وكمان الاقسام اللي هناك برضه مش وحشه لان عندك قسم بترول جااااااااامد جدا وكيميا قسم قليل تلاقيه في هندسات تانيه ومهندسين الكيميا مش كتير وبكده هيكون ليك فرصه شغل اكتر بس مانصحكش بطيران لانه صعب جداااااااااااااااااااااا كل اللي فيه بيشيلو بس برضه في الاخر اختار القسم اللي يريحك واللي شايف نفسك هتأدي فيه كويس وصلي استخاره ولو هتكل حلوان ادخل طبعا باور لانها احسن من اي باور تانيه حتي القاهره او ميكانيكا وربنا يوفقك


----------



## mahmoud elsaid (7 نوفمبر 2009)

الافضل كهرباء حلوان ولا القاهرة


----------



## B2000 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

mahmoud elsaid قال:


> الافضل كهرباء حلوان ولا القاهرة



كل شيئ فى القاهره ممتاز بس الموضوع من سنة 2007 يعنى صاحب الموضوع قرب يتخرج


----------

